# Violent neighbours and the role of the housing agent



## Mudpuppy (Jan 16, 2018)

About 10 days ago a violent neighbour in our building in Paris tried to kick down our apartment door. He left when the police were called. It has made us feel less safe about our physical safety in the building. I wanted this incident to be logged in case it happened again, so notified our regular contact at the building’s managing agency, Citya Etoile, by email as soon as possible, but she never replied. I sent a note à week later asking her to acknowledge receipt. Again no reply. I then tried Facebook and the agent’s general contact email, but no response. I feel I’ve misunderstood the role of an agent in France and don’t really know if I should expect them to register this sort of thing. Does anyone have any insight or advice?


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

It's complicated for the agency managing a copropriété to remove a tenant and it takes time. However what you should do is make a formal complaint to the gendarmerie and send à registered letter with accusé to the agent, attaching a copy of your police complaint and requesting that the tenant be evicted. That should at least provoke an acknowledgement.

However the eviction process takes so long that you will almost certainly have moved before it happens, if it happens. 

It would probably be easier and quicker for you give notice to end your tenancy and move.


----------

